# How do I know if I have an iCloud 'lock' on my iPhone?



## MilliJoolz (Nov 19, 2004)

I am planning to sell my iPhone on Ebay. To get an idea what people write I read several descriptions of iPhones for sale, and a lot of them mention 'no iCloud lock' (or words to that effect). 

How can I see if I have an 'iCloud lock'? And if I have one, how can I get rid of it? I have an iPhone 4s.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

icloud lock - is when the previous owner , has not erased the device correctly and it will ask for your appleID (icloudID) and password to activate again
Its a precaution against stolen phones

have a read here
How to erase the iphone correctly
https://support.apple.com/en-gb/HT201441
https://support.apple.com/en-gb/HT201351

Also remove the Sim card , I assume you are cancelling or transferring the cellular contract to a different phone?


----------



## MilliJoolz (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi Wayne,

Sorry for answering so late, I immediately clicked on one of the links and never noticed your last sentence.

I use Tracfone, and yes, I definitely will remove the sim card. Unfortunately it doesn't fit the Galaxy s7, and I am supposed to receive a new sim card, (nano) today. 
Then comes the challenge to transfer my phone number to my new phone, and maybe I'll be able to transfer more information from iPhone to Galaxy either wireless or with a cable. I feel like a complete moron in this kind of situation. I mean, how many times has a person to do all this. Luckily for me, this forum almost always has an answer to my question(s)....

And I will make sure I'll report the outcome here as precisely as I can.

Regards,
Milli.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

If you're staying with the same provider, they'll transfer the phone number to the new SIM. I don't know how you get your contacts from iPhone to Android.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

goto icloud.com
andsee if your contacts are there
if so you should be able to export them


----------

